

Ask HN: List of Hacker Blogs? - brandnewlow

I'm playing around with memetrackers and looking for interesting "scenes" to create trackers for.  I've rolled a few so far with interesting results and would like to make one for hacker blogs (blogs written by hackers).<p>Usually, I surf around and pull sites from blogrolls.  And I'll do that here, but who's got the best blogrolls for these sorts of blogs?<p>Also, if you're a hacker and have a blog, feel free to post your RSS feed URL below.  It takes about 30 minutes to make a new tracker once I've got all the feeds together.  If it turns out to be interesting, I'll share the URL on here to see what you all think.
======
alx
The ones collected in my rss reader after years, as hackers in the general
sense, not just security:

<http://blawg.72dpiarmy.com/>

<http://arduino.cc/blog/>

<http://blog.makezine.com/archive/arduino/>

<http://events.ccc.de/>

<http://chaosradio.ccc.de/chaos_tv.html>

<http://chaosradio.ccc.de/chaosradio_international.html>

<http://charlie137-2.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.flylogic.net/blog/>

<http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/>

<http://ha.ckers.org/blog/>

<http://har2009.org/>

<http://neil.fraser.name/>

<http://www.nycresistor.com/>

<http://schulzeandwebb.com/blog/>

<http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/>

<http://thepiratesdilemma.com/>

<http://the-shoebox.org/>

Good luck, looking to see your memetracker ;)

~~~
judofyr
<http://hackety.org/>

------
gtani
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/188991/which-
programming-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/188991/which-programming-
blog-entry-opened-your-eyes-and-made-you-do-something-differe)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/195689/what-developer-
blo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/195689/what-developer-blogs-would-
you-recommend-reading#195734)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78955/what-are-the-
best-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78955/what-are-the-best-
programming-and-development-related-blogs)

------
randomwalker
I wonder if you could generate this automatically. Let me explain where I'm
coming from. I made the Theory of Computing Blog Aggregator
(<http://feedworld.net/toc>), and part of the reason I didn't set up more
aggregators with the software was that you need domain-knowledge to create the
blogrolls.

My idea was that you could start from 2 or 3 "seeds" on a given topic, find
which blogs they are linking to, filter them by pagerank or technorati rank or
whatever, and use an off-the-shelf machine learning tool to determine if they
are on the same topic. I never got around to it; other projects I'm working on
took up all of my time.

But if you can build this intelligence, you can create
aggregators/memetrackers/whatever for an unlimited number of topics. And
further create communities around each one and so on.

If someone wants to collaborate on this idea, let me know.

P.S. To build my aggregator, I started off with planet planet
(<http://www.planetplanet.org/>), but made a bunch of improvements like
automatic comment import. There is an unreleased version with a lot more
features (including a google reader-like UI) that I will be happy to show
anyone who's interested.

~~~
bootload
_"... I wonder if you could generate this automatically ..."_

Combing through here ~ <http://top.searchyc.com/domains_by_points> reveals

\- <http://codinghorror.com/>

\- <http://sethgodin.typepad.com/>

\- <http://mattmaroon.com/>

\- <http://pmarca.com/blog>

\- <http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/>

\- <http://raganwald.com/>

\- <http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/>

\- <http://catonmat.net/>

\- <http://ejohn.org/blog>

~~~
bootload
and I'd add

\- <http://www.kk.org/>

\- <http://scriptingnews.com>

~~~
bootload
and

\- <http://www.wilshipley.com/blog/>

\- <http://blog.dawdle.com/>

------
cperciva
My blog (a combination of tarsnap, FreeBSD, and general computer security):
<http://www.daemonology.net/blog/>

~~~
PStamatiou
bookmarked your site when tarsnap beta came out/was on HN. Skimmed it briefly
bit but honestly couldn't figure out how tarsnap worked so I tagged it
"toread" and left it at that. ;-P Will go back through your archives now.

~~~
cperciva
_honestly couldn't figure out how tarsnap worked_

Tell me more -- what was unclear?

~~~
PStamatiou
I remember wondering if it was a local thing that I had to pay for or if it
was some cloud like service that I pay for and upload to..

~~~
cperciva
Tarsnap is a backup service -- you pay to store your backups on it.

And thanks for replying; knowing what people find unclear will make my life
much easier when I write all the text for the tarsnap website. :-)

~~~
PStamatiou
yeah i gotcha. when I first heard about it I wasn't sure if it was more a
security tool or a backup tool, and/or how it compared to my current S3 setup.

~~~
cperciva
Tarsnap is both a security tool and a backup tool. It's a tool for secure
backups; and good backups, as a risk mitigation tool, are an important part of
security.

------
toby
I'll add mine here, I try not to participate in blog noise and only write
about things I've actually, so it might not be so interesting for
memetracking:

<http://blog.kiwitobes.com/>

------
sh1mmer
So my blog is <http://kid666.com/> which has a blogroll of a bunch of
engineers who work(ed) for Yahoo in Europe.

There is also the Yahoo blog directory which is probably hideously out of
date. (<http://kid666.com/yahoo-blogs-employee-bloggers-directory/>)

------
anthonyrubin
A few I haven't seen mentioned:

<http://blog.plover.com/>

<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/>

<http://neopythonic.blogspot.com/>

------
PStamatiou
I'd love to plug my blog here - I've touched on coding a few times but it's
generally tech with a dabbling of what's up with my startup here and there and
problems we have/how i get around them.

<http://paulstamatiou.com>

~~~
timcederman
Ahh, you're the source of the "German keyboard" Apple repair story. Saw that
linked on the Consumerist the other week.

------
brlewis
I'm a hacker and I have 3 blogs.

<http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/> is mostly about OurDoings but with
content geared toward people interested in web startups.

<http://ourdoings.com/brlewis/> is more random.

<http://ourdoings/com/index.html> is geared toward customers and potential
customers of OurDoings, i.e. people who want to share photos that tell a
story.

------
ricardo
Steve Yegge's essays are a great read: <http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/>

------
brandnewlow
Update: I'm now at 174 rss feeds to track. I've seen some really ugly blogs
along the way.

Also, here's a post that purports to list the top 100 dev blogs:
[http://www.noop.nl/2008/09/top-100-blogs-for-development-
man...](http://www.noop.nl/2008/09/top-100-blogs-for-development-
managers-q3-2008.html)

Keep 'em coming.

------
raw--
Share! Would love to check your memetracker out!

------
jrockway
Feel free to add my blog, <http://blog.jrock.us>, to your reading list. It is
usually about Perl or Lisp, and I try to keep it instructional instead of "omg
this is shiny" or "why I hate $programming_language_foo". Some of that creeps
in from time to time, and I apologize in advance :)

------
fortes
<http://planet.intertwingly.net/> is a solid aggregation of various tech
blogs, you can milk the blogroll there for some good links.

------
TobiasCassell
I will run the risk of annoying everyone as a master of the obvious but this
should be included, yes?

<http://hackaday.com/>

------
grokcode
Here's mine: <http://grok-code.com> RSS: <http://grok-code.com/feed/>

------
bosky101
related YC thread -> where are the indian hackers

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=54085>

------
KrisJordan
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/KrisJordan> \- personal plug - programming,
start-ups, php

------
Hates_
<http://blogs.thoughtworks.com> \- A great blog aggregation of Thoughtworks
workers.

------
pkrumins
I am on my way to becoming a hacker :)

My blog: <http://www.catonmat.net>

------
abstractbill
Here's mine: <http://abstractstuff.livejournal.com/>

------
dawkins
Schneier on Security: <http://www.schneier.com/blog/>

------
est
<http://www.gnucitizen.org/>

------
Twiin
Mine is at: <http://restraint.org>

------
tlrobinson
Someone should scrape all the blog URLs from our news.yc profiles.

------
mlLK
I'm curious to know what tools OP is using to track memes.

------
alx
here is the rss feed to my blog (french/english):

<http://alexgirard.com/rss.xml>

------
mapleoin
there are a lot of hackerblogs over at <http://advogato.org>

------
aaronblohowiak
Why dont you ask for us to post opml?

------
matt1
mattmazur.com, updated every now and then :)

------
kajecounterhack
Does <http://blag.xkcd.com> count as "hacker" haha

